# Surf fishing in fall?



## OpenFLy (Aug 24, 2015)

How is it in fall? I was thinking of dry to the sea wall and fish from the rocks? Line choice intermediate sinking or floating ?


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Fall fishing is happening right now, and honestly may not be for that much longer. You'll catch fish off the seawall. Reds, trout, spanish are the common ones, with the occasional jack. An intermediate line would be the best "all around" line to have. A floating line gets tossed around the waves pretty easily. Have a spare line on you if you fish the rocks.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

a stripping bucket is a must have when fishing the rocks. makes line mgmt a little more friendly.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

OpenFLy said:


> How is it in fall? I was thinking of dry to the sea wall and fish from the rocks? Line choice intermediate sinking or floating ?


It can be quiet good. Wait until about 2-3 days after a northern when the winds shift back to the Southeast (light winds under 10 mph) and have at it on a moving tide. I like using a Clouser.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

A good friend of mine fished the surf this week and caught some nice jacks & reds. He was using a floating line.


----------

